# Masterbuild Order Sent: Monty Guitar "Rockmaster II"



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Well after many weeks (read: 3 months) and countless hrs spent looking for "_the one_", which honestly sometimes felt like a black abyss of gear searching, I've finally come to the conclusion that the only way I'll get exactly what I’ll want is by getting it custom built.


Enters Brian Monty, whom many of you surely knows already, but for those who may not:

http://www.montyguitars.com/

Fast forward a few (Ha!...read: _a dozen_) emails later and he’ll be building me one of his Rockmaster II guitars to the following specs:

*Body and neck*: Korina

*Fret board*: Rosewood, SS frets and dot inlays.

*Length*: 24 5/8 or 25 ½ (haven’t decided yet, but leaning towards 24 5/8), 12” radius.

*Neck profile*: ’59 profile and I requested that it had soft shoulders to it.

*Body modification* from his usual Rockmaster model: I requested a belly cut. I’ve just so use to it by now that I can’t go without one.

The top will be flat and the body thickness one of an LP-style, so should be nice and light.

*Top finish*: Goldtop, satin lacquer, with cream binding.

*Back finish*: Natural, satin lacquer.

*Neck finish*: Natural, satin lacquer.

There’s just no way I would want to tint a beautiful selection of Korina/Limba.

*Pickups*: Lollar Imperial (bridge) and Lollar P90 (neck).

*Hardware*: Wraptail – haven’t decided which one.

*Wiring*: Gibson style, old-fashion braided type.

*Electronics*: Emerson audio taper pots (500k’s) and NOS Sprague caps ($25 upcharge each, an easy choice IMO).

*Knobs*: Two Volumes and a Master Tone w/ 3 way toggle switch.

I’m also considering going the Billy Gibbons way and simply have Two Volume and a Master Tone (meaning you have to completely roll one on _or_ off to change pickup selection or have a blend of both).

Turn around time is 5 to 6 months at the moment - not too bad for a masterbuild from scratch.

Suffice to say that I’m thrilled about my choice!

Cheers


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice specs - now the wait.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking forward to the end result.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Should be very cool indeed.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Humbucker bridge with a P90 neck is a GREAT combo! I bet this will be a spectacular guitar... can't wait to see "in progress" pics... Does Monty do "in progress" pics?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats!

I went on a "the one" spree once, that was expensive!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice choices, I look forward to the progression of the build!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What size frets (would be important to me)


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Jimi D said:


> Humbucker bridge with a P90 neck is a GREAT combo! I bet this will be a spectacular guitar... can't wait to see "in progress" pics... Does Monty do "in progress" pics?


That pickup combo really checks all of my Rockin' Texax Blues boxes if you will. The single Master Tone will be interesting to play with as well w/ that pickup combination.

It is my understanding that he will provide pictures - this from a thread I picked up on TGP. If he doesn't, well, I'm just 20mins away so I can always go and take some myself!!


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Budda said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I went on a "the one" spree once, that was expensive!


Ah! yes it certainly can be sometimes!

However in this case the price I'm paying beats out any and all other guitars I've looked at for a past little while. It would have been nice to have seen that light at the end of the tunnel earlier on, but it's ok, in the end I'll get exactly what I want.

Cheers


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

With the american dollar the way it is, I'm surprised he's not booking out further with American orders. About $2700USD for the LP style git of your dreams would be a no brainer.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

adcandour said:


> With the american dollar the way it is, I'm surprised he's not booking out further with American orders. About $2700USD for the LP style git of your dreams would be a no brainer.


I think it may due to a) production capacity of a one-man shop (w/ his wife taking care of the administration) and b) willingly not advertising/marketing his guitars online due to point _a)_ so to not create backlog that can't be met.

That's just my take on it though. There are members here and on TGP that are multiple Monty Guitar owners who could maybe shed some light on why.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Gents

I received this picture from Brian earlier today and although it may not look like much, I'm absolutely STOKED at the sight of the wood grain coloring and contrast of this build 



A small, but important change request was put in a few months ago with Brian regarding the wiring/knobs - I'll be going with a traditional two volume and two tone knobs. Other than that, it's exactly as list above originally.

Brian said he'd try and get me a new picture every Friday. I know he's extremely busy so I won't be worried at all if it doesn't happen, but whenever I do get more, I'll post them up.

Cheers
B


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks awesome. I'm excited for you! I met him at the Guitar Show in Ottawa and he's a really nice guy, funny too. (I have a Monty Bluesbaby)


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, masterpiece in the making!!!
congratulations!

yours Bojan


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Got a few pictures from Brian this week. It's coming along..


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Your specs are delicious. Congrats on pulling the trigger!


----------



## Steve112 (Apr 17, 2016)

Very cool, CSBen. Wow, you must be stoked, I know I would be! One of the sweetest guitars I've ever played was a late '50s LPjr in the late '60s. The neck and tone were to die for.
Yours will be on par if not nicer than that, you dog... Congrats, will be looking forward to your official NGD.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

You're going to love it. I will someday buy another Brian Monty guitar. Mine is really special. Any idea when yours will be ready?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've played at least 70+ guitars since mine was built, and none of them are as perfect. The wait killed me though


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hooray for Brian Monty!
Here's a custom-configured Blues Queen he just finished, with a lot of ES-345 cues. Birds-eye maple body. I'm the official tester before it goes to its owner:


My Bluesmaster, in figured birch/mahogany:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That Blues Queen is nice. And I could actually get my fat lil fingers in those f holes, I think.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I need a Bluesmaster......


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Is that Blues Queen heading to Stephen in Mississauga?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Is that Blues Queen heading to Stephen in Mississauga?


Yes, I am providing PTG (Personal Tone Guru) services to SS. I ran the guitar through its paces today and am pleased to report that it is a fabulous instrument in every way.

And as the previous owner of a particularly wonderful Rockmaster, I commend CSBen on taking the plunge. I look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Well...

She's ready 

Should be getting it sometime next week and will be sure to post some pictures when its here! Didn't get any other pictures from Brian and so I have NO idea what it looks like, which only adds to the excitement.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I die a little inside everytime you post a pic of that Master, Hammer ;-)

The orders are a big reason - Brian doesn't want to deal with a big back-log on orders...that demands changing the pace he's comfortable working at.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

This photo makes me happy. Can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

If its anything like Kinal guitars it takes 40 hours or so to build and the same price. After parts and materials the guys not making a huge wage!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Some day I hope to be in a position to get a custom build. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's a lovely '57 Gibson Les Paul Special recently revamped by Brian:


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice top:


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't think I could hate a shipper as much as CANPAR, but FedEx GROUND sits right there with 'em!!

Holy Hell are they ever a PITA to deal with.

- cannot schedule a delivery time
- cannot have the package delivered to the closest "store" to me, which would be 15mins from my home.
- can only be held at the main "hub", which just so happens to be in Nepean, literally at the very end of the city, about 40mins from my home (to and from)
- the said "hub" is open during the week, from 0800 to 1700, monday to friday, when you know....ppl are at work?

So even though I could spend 15hrs at work per day and still have work to do, I'll have to take Monday off to receive a package I paid $110 to be delivered to me from a location....2hrs away.

/end of rant.

Sigh.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> Some day I hope to be in a position to get a custom build. Can't wait to see it!


At the prices he sales his guitars, I truly don't understand why someone would go out and pay even MORE for a LP Custom Shop. 

Sure you have to wait a few months, but nothing ridiculous like 2 years+ (as per advertise in an ad recently posted in the FS section - totally misleading information).


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

CSBen said:


> At the prices he sales his guitars, I truly don't understand why someone would go out and pay even MORE for a LP Custom Shop.
> 
> Sure you have to wait a few months, but nothing ridiculous like 2 years+ (as per advertise in an ad recently posted in the FS section - totally misleading information).


resale value.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> resale value.


If you're worried about resale a custom build isn't something you should ever look at. Resale is foe flippers to worry about.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

CSBen said:


> At the prices he sales his guitars, I truly don't understand why someone would go out and pay even MORE for a LP Custom Shop.
> 
> Sure you have to wait a few months, but nothing ridiculous like 2 years+ (as per advertise in an ad recently posted in the FS section - totally misleading information).


With 2 young kids and wifey wanting a 3rd it may be a while. Haha


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

CSBen said:


> At the prices he sales his guitars, I truly don't understand why someone would go out and pay even MORE for a LP Custom Shop.
> 
> Sure you have to wait a few months, but nothing ridiculous like 2 years+ (as per advertise in an ad recently posted in the FS section - totally misleading information).


I pm'd him to tell him off, and he didn't respond. Not only is he misleading about the build time, but he's charging about $700 dollars more than the guitars are new. He's a complete moron.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> With 2 young kids and wifey wanting a 3rd it may be a while. Haha


I don't think anyone would ever tell you that you don't have your priorities straight Chitmo!

All good things comes to those who wait (just a bit longer for you )


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

TDeneka said:


> resale value.


From the ones I've seen for sale, these actually hold up their value pretty well. Brian is pretty renowned in the US as well, which helps. In the end however reselling a custom will always be bigger financial hit, there's no argument there.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

CSBen said:


> I didn't think I could hate a shipper as much as CANPAR, but FedEx GROUND sits right there with 'em!!
> 
> Holy Hell are they ever a PITA to deal with.
> 
> ...


Not sure I want to wait all weekend now that I've reread your thread and got all excited. Can't you just go get it today? Actually, I'll go pick it for you if you want.  /jk


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

A 2 hour drive? You trusted your custom to the delivery gods for a 2 hour drive?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> If you're worried about resale a custom build isn't something you should ever look at. Resale is foe flippers to worry about.


You're under the assumption that someone's tastes never change, or circumstances change. There are a million reasons I could list, but since there are tons of custom builds being sold used, I don't really have to explain it any further.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> You're under the assumption that someone's tastes never change, or circumstances change. There are a million reasons I could list, but since there are tons of custom builds being sold used, I don't really have to explain it any further.


Flipper, never satisfied, the can only justify one guitar type, spending beyond your means, buying shit with money you don't have.....doesn't matter. There are a million and one reasons people state in their ads. If you don't like the resale or are going to judge someone's purchase this is probably the wrong thread for you and I suggest following something posted by steadfastly. Just and FYI, there are people that keep gear and for those people it's worth it.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

While we wait, a little stroll down memory lane. This one is now gracing stages with BNL:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BNL?


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

BSTheTech said:


> A 2 hour drive? You trusted your custom to the delivery gods for a 2 hour drive?


There`s always the small detail of having to come back 

The exact timen is 1h40mins, so include some traffic, bad weather, etc...yeah, two hrs isn`t that far of a stretch.

Annnnnnnnd time off from work isn`t exactly an easy commodity nowadays :/


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Not sure I want to wait all weekend now that I've reread your thread and got all excited. Can't you just go get it today? Actually, I'll go pick it for you if you want.  /jk


If there was a way for me to get to work downtown, back home, then hop in my truck and make it allllllllll the way there before 5pm I sure would have done it, trust me, but alas, not possible at all!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You take an unpaid day off, or half day.

I'm biased, I make a commute just to practice. I hope you get your guitar safe and sound!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> BNL?


Bare naked ladies?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Bare naked ladies?


Big naked ladies?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Flipper, never satisfied, the can only justify one guitar type, spending beyond your means, buying shit with money you don't have.....doesn't matter. There are a million and one reasons people state in their ads. If you don't like the resale or are going to judge someone's purchase this is probably the wrong thread for you and I suggest following something posted by steadfastly. Just and FYI, there are people that keep gear and for those people it's worth it.


Uhh Little defensive there? 
At what point did I "judge someone's purchase"? I think monty's are great guitars. 
Don't get your panties all twisted up because I presented a logical reason behind why someone would choose a Gibson.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> Uhh Little defensive there?
> At what point did I "judge someone's purchase"? I think monty's are great guitars.
> Don't get your panties all twisted up because I presented a logical reason behind why someone would choose a Gibson.


I wear thongs, not panties....get your facts straight.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Well this thing is a f#@$% beast of a blues rockin' machine 

What you see in the headstock aren't imperfection, either from the flash or dust - those pics were taken 10mins after receiving it and so there wasn't any buffing and professional pictures taken. It went straight into the pedalboard and made the Divided /13 EBT 13-29 roar. 

Tonally and playability wise, it's head over heals over my previous best guitar, a CS Shop Strat.

The satin neck/back finish...i cannot recommend enough. Make playing this guitar a breeze up and down the neck.

The 58 LP neck carve has a certain something to it - the shoulders of the neck are very nice and so if anyone is on the edge about it being too big, they really aren't. Disclaimer I like larger necks on my guitars, but still this isn't huge.

You can see a bit of biding - its very well done.

The aged hardware is nice and I can tell they will age quicky.

The setup is ridiculously low - not shredding 7 string guitar low, but lower than I expected! Should make for some interesting slide playin, but its a very minor thing to comment on.

I haven't put it on a scale, but the Korina body & neck makes for a very light LP style guitar. Hang this off a 2" strap and its like you're playing a light Ash or Pine telecaster.

It'll keep me busy until the motorcycle season starts and going to the range at -20c isn't a worry


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, what a beaut! Congratulations.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks great !


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Bare naked ladies?





Chitmo said:


> Big naked ladies?


Babbling Nincompoop Lepers?

Buy 'Nother Lester?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Just my $0.015*, but sometimes Gibson/Fender etc. don't make exactly what you want off the rack. A custom order from them will cost waaaaay more than one from Brian. I know that some of youse earn/supplement your income flipping gear, but I'm happy to break even, so trying to find that "holy grail" can get costly. Although "pay before you play" is always a bit of a crap shoot, Brian's reputation is stellar & hopefully whoever orders a custom build has enough experience to have a proper understanding of what specs they want him to build to.

Glad it worked out for you, that's a piece of art you can also play. Handmade in Canada by a true craftsman. Worth every penny.**

*at current exchange rates
**especially at current exchange rates


----------

